# Thomas Haden Church and Paul Giamatti Type



## Melechesh (May 12, 2010)

Not long ago I watched this movie 'Sideways' and I was astonished by the performance of the two great actors Thomas Haden Church and Paul Giamatti who played two main characters in this movie. I am wondering: what is Thomas Haden Church and Paul Giamatti MBTI Type? 

It seems to me that Thomas Haden Church (F%$#(g great comidian) is straight ENFP (he is able to create jokes and have ideas on the spot just like Robin Williams does in which respect they are very similar - extraverted intuition is their primary function) and Paul Giamatti is either and an INFJ or ISFP.

What do you think is Thomas Haden Church and Paul Giamatti MBTI Type?


----------



## Melechesh (May 12, 2010)

I renew my question.


----------



## BlondeonBlu (Dec 29, 2021)

Miles (Giamatti) is an INFJ. They are often writers. I would not indentify him as INFP. INFJs are perfectionist deep down and are rentlessly unsatisfied with life. I don't know the INFP type as well, but I think that they are very introspective about their feelings and idealistic about the world. Maybe a happier version of an INFJ?
I thought Jack (Hayden Church) are perhaps an ESFP but after I read your reasoning I now think he is an ENFP too.
Now I am typing their characters, not the actors themselves. They may be entirely different in real life. I am sure Paul Giamatti is because is always morphing into such unique personalities when he acts.


----------

